# PB13-Ultra pics up on site...



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

PB13-Ultra pictures are up on the site now... Links to other finishes are under the pics... here is the Rosenut http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-pb13-ultra_rosenut.cfm

Warp


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I am really excited to get my Rosenut PB13-U!!!!


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi guys,

I've been lucky enough to have a PB13Ultra(as well as a PC13) in my theater room off/on for the last few months. I know the wait was a little longer than we hoped...but it will be well worth it. I believe the combination of extension, output, accuracy, and setup flexibility is unmatched(there's a touch of bias of course..

Tom V.
SVS


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Tom, coming from you that means A LOT! Extension, output, accuracy and setup flexibility upgrades? All in one nice, neat little package? Count me in!

This sub will be a little bit WAF friendly, too!


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

Aetherhole said:


> Tom, coming from you that means A LOT! Extension, output, accuracy and setup flexibility upgrades? All in one nice, neat little package? Count me in!
> 
> This sub will be a little bit WAF friendly, too!


Did you really call the PB13-Ultra little? :yikes: What exactly would you consider to be large?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

hahaha, yes I did call it little. Okay, so I was used a hyperbole. 

I keep looking at the different pictures of the PB13-U's and just drooling over them.


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing Mojo..

Although when the size is related to the price and overall performance...it is actually quite reasonable in my opinion.

Tom V.
SVS


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

Tom Vodhanel said:


> I was thinking the same thing Mojo..
> 
> Although when the size is related to the price and overall performance...it is actually quite reasonable in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Let me be the judge of that...hopefully next week! :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

I cant wait to see some pictures of it installed, I remember wanting to get one but I went the DIY route instead.


----------

